# Gritbox®



## bieniek (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have something like it or is it my crazy head ?

The story is: When i do single bevel knife, after moving to 6k Rika, I start to pick the used grit-paste to a box, then I add the mud from Naniwas. After that when i polish secondary bevel I throw the paste on 3k SS and gently produce quality kasumi. 

Its not going to last so long as I bought natural from Maxim [cheers man!], but still I think I will pick the mud from SS as its helping a lot when you just started your session. 

If thread ike this was mentioned 100 times before in last 10 years, please forgive me, Im not so good with searching through all of it...

So?:wink:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, you keep the wet swarf and mud mixture when you are done with every stone, and go back and throw it on a 3k stone?


----------



## tk59 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet, haha! It is surely sacrilege. I think you must be one of the few with balls enough to post such blasphemy!

I might have to try that. I haven't made what I would dare call a perfect kasumi thus far. :bashhead:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 28, 2011)

i've used scavenged mud for polishing blade flats, but i like keeping each stone at the grit it was made at.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 29, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Sweet, haha! It is surely sacrilege. I think you must be one of the few with balls enough to post such blasphemy!


 
I think a blasphemy is when one tries to say 1k grit scratches are his kasumi... Which is rather sad.

Plus I think that nature never managed yet to produce stone exactly 1000.00 grit. Or 3000.00 . 
Try it, see the result. I got inspired to it by talking with Maxim and understanding how natural stone works in creating the mist. If it wouldnt work, too bad. But it did, and when Ill do my yanagi again, Ill show the result. 
I also read plenty on natural stones which makes me more and more into them. The principal is: the perfect is in its imperfoctions...

ER: I dont see anything bad whatsoever in using 3k SS mud on 3K SS stone when i just started session.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 29, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Wait, you keep the wet swarf and mud mixture when you are done with every stone, and go back and throw it on a 3k stone?


 
Yup, pretty much. I polish jigane and then return to 3k SS and apply the evil paste, with really little pressure effect is pretty much satisfying.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 29, 2011)

That's interesting. You dont' have problems with the rougher stone scratching 3k bites into the jigane?

I would love to see step by step pics of this! like your plain 3k blade road, then the fully polished one, then the hazy one.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do! Will keep you posted on the yanagi soon and after 8th of july will also show my new masamoto yanagi with the finish from natural. I want to see whats the difference myself...


----------



## bieniek (Jun 30, 2011)

OK. 
I was too lazy to go for whole yanagi[late shift today and newborn home] but then eureka I have my Aji project which will get handle on after 8th of july. Please dont comment on the grinding, it was all made by hand so there are some imprefections. :Ooooh:

This is 1k followed by 6k: 






When Im satisfied with 6k finish I go for no mud 3k SS, Then I follow with 8k SS: 










All smooth, then its time to use the evil paste. I add some at the 3k stone and really gently move the jigane on it, The feeling is like you would not touch the stone directly... Hard to explain

And I make some more magic, I put the evil paste on wine cork and apply. I will try harder to catch the contrast between two layers. Kasumi:


















Now while it still has some scratches, the surface looks smooth and not too bad imho. As for synthetic stones!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesnt matter how many shot i will take I cannot get any better!:slaphead:


----------



## tk59 (Jun 30, 2011)

That's really nice! I must try that out.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 1, 2011)

That is very interesting. I think I have done this on accident! When you said it feels like you aren't hitting the stone, it reminded me how how I started to get annoyed one day and was rubbing my Yanagi on a 5k stone and just kept rubbing and rubbing and it got muddy, which I don't really let it do. Eventually, I was sharpening on the mud, and a nice haze started to show up.

You may be on to something here...:nicethread:


----------



## bieniek (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, cheers. I never tried with Suehiro but I think it would be easier when your base is ceramic stone, but I will develop
I havent discovered shite, its all in nature!

http://thejapanblade.com/sharpvsshiny.htm

this is also what got me wondering


----------



## memorael (Jan 30, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I think a blasphemy is when one tries to say 1k grit scratches are his kasumi... Which is rather sad.
> 
> Plus I think that nature never managed yet to produce stone exactly 1000.00 grit. Or 3000.00 .
> Try it, see the result. I got inspired to it by talking with Maxim and understanding how natural stone works in creating the mist. If it wouldnt work, too bad. But it did, and when Ill do my yanagi again, Ill show the result.
> ...



Whats wrong with using 1k scratches to finish of a kasumi knife?


----------



## Ontravelling (Jan 30, 2012)

This is really cool man! Thanks for starting this thread. I'm still pretty new and have really been thinking about this lately. I see all this mud and always think that it may be useful somehow.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 30, 2012)

memorael said:


> Whats wrong with using 1k scratches to finish of a kasumi knife?



Nuthin, as long as theres no scratches left.


----------



## memorael (Jan 30, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Nuthin, as long as theres no scratches left.



Ahhhh you mean a total even finish?


----------



## bieniek (Jan 31, 2012)




----------

